# Long Term Rental Wanted Marina Alta Costa Blanca



## jojo1970 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi,

We are looking for a long term rental property in the following towns, Pedreguer, Gata, Jesus Pobre, Jalon, Lliber, Alcalali, Benissa, Teulada, Senija, Moraira, Javea.

We have a budget of 800-1000 euros per month. The property must have an underbuild, garage, or ideally a workshop, for making and reforming furniture.

It would be nice to have 3 beds and 2 baths and a pool, but the workshop is the most important thing.

We would require at least 11month contract.

Thanks in anticipation.

Jo


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Jo,

To find property look at the following:

kyero 
fotocasa 
idealista 
enalquiler

If you want to avoid paying an agency fee, then avoid the adverts that say call during Horarios commercial

800 Euros a month should be plenty for all your needs

Regards, Dave


----------

